# G.H Dosage??



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm going to try G.H for the first time I have aquired 200ih's of hygtropin, what would people reccomend as a a good dose I was thinking 4iu's 6 days a week??? and is it best taken post workout or pre bed, any advice would be great... cheers!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ricky there are lots of ways to use GH mate not one is the perfect way in the off season when i am on cycle i prefer to double the dose and use it EOD opposed to everyday as i do when dieting....

as for when to use it again in the off season i find Before bed to be the best time although the difference is not huge...


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

whichever protocol and dosage you settle on, best taper up with 2iu's ed for at least 2 weeks. You may have high bp issues and sore hands otherwise.

I currently use 8iu eod as Paul suggested above. I jab mine Subq at around 5am in the morning as I always getup for a pee round about this time and I'm sure to have no fats or carbs in my blood stream which blunt GH.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Northern Rocker said:


> whichever protocol and dosage you settle on, best taper up with 2iu's ed for at least 2 weeks. You may have high bp issues and sore hands otherwise.
> 
> I currently use 8iu eod as Paul suggested above. I jab mine Subq at around 5am in the morning as I always getup for a pee round about this time and I'm sure to have *no fats or carbs in my blood stream which blunt GH*.


This only applies when dieting as the carbs only blunt the fat loss properties of the GH.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

eurgar said:


> This only applies when dieting as the carbs only blunt the fat loss properties of the GH.


are you sure about that ?

I am not; for the record.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eurgar said:


> This only applies when dieting as the carbs only blunt the fat loss properties of the GH.


no it does not if you have fats or carbs in the body when you take the GH it will blunt (not stop) the effect


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> no it does not if you have fats or carbs in the body when you take the GH it will blunt (not stop) the effect


never realised that like I said I thought only applied to fat loss properties.

so how much does it actually blunt the effect by then? say you were taking 8iu would that mean that only 6iu or less would be effective?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have th figures some where but i am sure you could google it.....the fat loss is an effect so is included in the blunting of the effect of GH


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

cheers paul, as i'm off season at the mo i'll take your advice and go with the 8iu eod and take it at night.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have th figures some where but i am sure you could google it.....the fat loss is an effect so is included in the blunting of the effect of GH


I will try and have a look when got a bit of time.

I have been doing my shots in the a.m recently. So if having carbs after your GH shots would this have the same blunting effect? And if so how long would you leave having carbs/fats to avoid this?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Hopefully Paul will respond, but I have read ca. 30mins.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, Paul knows more about GH than I do, but I will reply anyway until he comes along to correct 

If you want GH for fat loss, take your 4iu on waking, then do your 40 mins cardio, then have breakfast. It's a pretty pricey fat burner though  It does work well of course.

To the original poster, I also like taking a higher dose PWO rather than daily now.... but your 200iu will only last you about 7 weeks if you take 8iu EOD. I would seriously consider getting hold of some more, as 7 weeks will fly by, and you'll end up with a lighter wallet but not much in the way of gains to show for it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Ricky there are lots of ways to use GH mate not one is the perfect way in the off season when i am on cycle i prefer to double the dose and use it EOD opposed to everyday as i do when dieting....
> 
> as for when to use it again in the off season i find Before bed to be the best time although the difference is not huge...


I totally agree, EOD is better, IMO in all respects.

I have ran high doses ED, (20iu) and not seen any difference to 20iu EOD.

I liked using it post WO, and seemed to get my best gains off of it this way, esp with insulin.

But as Paul said the real world difference will be minimal.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the time between the injection and eating is approx 30-40min as BIG has mentioned taking it before cardio is ideal....

There is no real "one way" that is better than the rest to be fair some like to use it in the morning some before bed others PWO....the main thing is that you decide on a plan and keep to it...


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

for those using it post workout without insulin, do you refrain from taking carbs. Or more, what would the timing be like ? Currently as soon as I finish workout, in the changing I have a whey shake and another shake with milled oats. How would the protocol look with HGH?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I totally agree, EOD is better, IMO in all respects.
> 
> I have ran high doses ED, (20iu) and not seen any difference to 20iu EOD.
> 
> ...


Can I pick your brains mate ?? BIG also...

What sort of doses of fast acting slin you using PWO??

any sort of ratios you are using for slin/hgh??

Or is it more 8iu of HGH PWO with whatever slin amount??


----------



## stevo123 (Nov 10, 2009)

hello, im into my second week of my first course of gh,im taking 3iu just b4 bed 6 nights aweek,im looking to loose fat rather than go any bigger,will this do the job.also where im jabbing (stomach) has started to go hard sort of like a bee sting is this down to the way im injecting or the gh


----------



## shaw001 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm interested in a response to this too as I am currently looking into GH, i assume it would be best to take in the morning due to natural GH release predominantly being during sleeping hours in the night. is this correct?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevo123 said:


> hello, im into my second week of my first course of gh,im taking 3iu just b4 bed 6 nights aweek,im looking to loose fat rather than go any bigger,will this do the job.also where im jabbing (stomach) has started to go hard sort of like a bee sting is this down to the way im injecting or the gh


well you will get more fatloss from adjusting your diet and performing cardio but it is your money the lumps are because you may not be going deep enough into the sub-q or you need to rotate the injection site..



shaw001 said:


> I'm interested in a response to this too as I am currently looking into GH, i assume it would be best to take in the morning due to natural GH release predominantly being during sleeping hours in the night. is this correct?


this is a myth as taking GH at any time will cause a decrease in natty production plus because the half life of GH is very short if you inject it 20-30min before bed by the time you reach REM sleep and release your natty GH the synthetic will be subsiding....one of the best times to take GH is before bed....

guys i will point out no matter what the guy you bought it off says you will need to use GH long term to really see the results...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

mick_the_brick said:


> Can I pick your brains mate ?? BIG also...
> 
> What sort of doses of fast acting slin you using PWO??
> 
> ...


I always used 10iu, I found more than that increased fat gain, but my diet has never been spot on.

Even with 20iu GH, I kept the slin at 10iu.

I did have good results, with 10iu slin, 10iu GH, split twice per day, either AM and PM, or on training days, Post WO and at the other end of the day.



stevo123 said:


> hello, im into my second week of my first course of gh,im taking 3iu just b4 bed 6 nights aweek,im looking to loose fat rather than go any bigger,will this do the job.also *where im jabbing (stomach) has started to go hard sort of like a bee sting is this down to the way im injecting or the gh*


That does not sound right mate, chances are it is down to the gh, as i've used very small slin pins, 0.3ml, and never had lumps or discomfort.

Which GH is it?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Paul is right,GH needs to be run for a good length of time to see any difference...i always say to those who buy the odd 100iu box here and there that it wont last long...also,you wouldnt run a course of sustanon for 5 weeks and expect miracles...no different than the GH.


----------



## stevo123 (Nov 10, 2009)

done the diets and cardio and no matter how much i do cant loose the excess weight,how long will it take taking gh to loose about a stone. thanks

jintropin


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

stevo123 said:


> done the diets and cardio and no matter how much i do cant loose the excess weight,how long will it take taking gh to loose about a stone. thanks
> 
> jintropin


How long is a piece of string ?


----------



## stevo123 (Nov 10, 2009)

pea head said:


> How long is a piece of string ?


twice the length from the middle to the end


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

stevo123 said:


> twice the length from the middle to the end


Well there you go...thats the answer you want for the GH.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevo123 said:


> done the diets and cardio and no matter how much i do cant loose the excess weight,how long will it take taking gh to loose about a stone. thanks
> 
> jintropin


then you have not been doing it correctly with the correct diet/cardio and focus you can strip it all off without GH but hell mate its your money and your body so dig out just make sure you have a load of GH....or a long peice of string:thumb:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I totally agree, EOD is better, IMO in all respects.
> 
> I have ran high doses ED, (20iu) and not seen any difference to 20iu EOD.
> 
> ...


 Did you notice a big difference in runing 20iu EOD as opposed to running a more conventional 8-10iu EOD ? If so what were the main ones and did you consider it worth it money wise?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no big difference with any way of using GH there is a difference with eod opposed to ed but how big this is depends on what you consider BIG....

as for is it worth the money again this all depends on how much money you have and your goals...


----------



## shaw001 (Nov 10, 2009)

this is a myth as taking GH at any time will cause a decrease in natty production plus because the half life of GH is very short if you inject it 20-30min before bed by the time you reach REM sleep and release your natty GH the synthetic will be subsiding....one of the best times to take GH is before bed....

guys i will point out no matter what the guy you bought it off says you will need to use GH long term to really see the results...


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> there is no big difference with any way of using GH there is a difference with eod opposed to ed but how big this is depends on what you consider BIG....
> 
> as for is it worth the money again this all depends on how much money you have and your goals...


I know what you are saying mate guess its all relative.... That is why I was asking Nytol really, as I remember from reading his log that his goals, training and strength levels were pretty similar to mine.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

eurgar said:


> Did you notice a big difference in runing 20iu EOD as opposed to running a more conventional 8-10iu EOD ? If so what were the main ones and did you consider it worth it money wise?


When I was training Mon, Wed, Fri, 20iu Post Wo was good, and better than 10iu per day, despite a 10iu per week deficit.

It is hard to say what the main benefits were, I hate the phrase as it has no scientific basis, but it gives me a more quality look to the physique, not more lbs of muscle or much less BF, it is hard to quantify, but if money is no object then run it, if it is then stick to AAS.

If I could use tren, then it would make the hardness from GH obsolete, but I cant.



eurgar said:


> I know what you are saying mate guess its all relative.... That is why I was asking Nytol really, as I remember from reading his log that his goals, training and strength levels were pretty similar to mine.


Are you a big, strong, good looking f*cker too then? :thumb:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Nytol said:


> When I was training Mon, Wed, Fri, 20iu Post Wo was good, and better than 10iu per day, despite a 10iu per week deficit.
> 
> It is hard to say what the main benefits were, I hate the phrase as it has no scientific basis, but it gives me a more quality look to the physique, not more lbs of muscle or much less BF, it is hard to quantify, but if money is no object then run it, if it is then stick to AAS.
> 
> ...


all the above mate :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nytol said:


> Are you a big, strong, good looking f*cker too then? :thumb:


No mate he said like you not me.... :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nytol said:


> I always used 10iu, I found more than that increased fat gain, but my diet has never been spot on.
> 
> Even with 20iu GH, I kept the slin at 10iu.
> 
> I did have good results, with 10iu slin, 10iu GH, split twice per day, either AM and PM, or on training days, Post WO and at the other end of the day.


Thanks for the reply mate - just catching up on this after working away for a while.


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

pea head said:


> Paul is right,GH needs to be run for a good length of time to see any difference...i always say to those who buy the odd 100iu box here and there that it wont last long...also,you wouldnt run a course of sustanon for 5 weeks and expect miracles...no different than the GH.


I just wanted to quote because most of the training gurus who ive met who sort the clients stacks etc, put them on 4 weeks of lets say sust dec and tren, then 3 to 4 weeks of winnie or prop. The gains made are pretty unreal, i have switched from the usual 12 weeks cycle to this and its far better.

Also i was told to take gh eod because no matter how much you take, IGF1 is elevated for 2 days, with no extra increase if taken every day.

I must admit its all a puzzle, and i was thinking that doing 5ius for only a few weeks seems short, cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglee32 said:


> Also i was told to take gh eod because no matter how much you take, IGF1 is elevated for 2 days, with no extra increase if taken every day.
> 
> I must admit its all a puzzle, and i was thinking that doing 5ius for only a few weeks seems short, cheers


the people who told you this don't know what they are talking about as IGF-1 is elevated for several days, daily jabs work and are not a waste of time or money but some like me seem to react slightly better on a higher EOD shot than a daily shot when not dieting.....but either way will give results..


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> the people who told you this don't know what they are talking about as IGF-1 is elevated for several days, daily jabs work and are not a waste of time or money but some like me seem to react slightly better on a higher EOD shot than a daily shot when not dieting.....but either way will give results..


What scares me is these guys are top uk pros, but im also sure they dont mean to be wrong. If IGF is elevated for several days, would less often shots be an advantage. I know IGF isnt the only pathway Gh works by so im only bouncing ideas about, im not at your level so respect all your opinions,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am by no means slating these guys but being at the top of either amateur or pro ranks does not mean you know everything......as for less injections no mate it does not work like that, yes IGF is elevated for several days but it is less day by day but if you want GH just for the IGF conversion then use IGF-1LR3.....

the problem with GH and its use is that their are many that say one way is the best way but in truth if you use it consistently then you will get results...


----------



## biglee32 (Jun 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i am by no means slating these guys but being at the top of either amateur or pro ranks does not mean you know everything......as for less injections no mate it does not work like that, yes IGF is elevated for several days but it is less day by day but if you want GH just for the IGF conversion then use IGF-1LR3.....
> 
> the problem with GH and its use is that their are many that say one way is the best way but in truth if you use it consistently then you will get results...


Ive not seen any igf-lr3 about, I use gh for all its use, although it is very pricey. cheers


----------

